# Lily Pipe for Nano Aquarium



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Go Jardli, Thats all i run. They look pretty, and function very well. Oh, lets not forger they are a 1/16th of the price.


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

Tnalp said:


> Go Jardli, Thats all i run. They look pretty, and function very well. Oh, lets not forger they are a 1/16th of the price.


I'm running Jardli right now for both outflow and inflow and I agree that it's the best value. I actually didn't realize they have the exact same designs as the ADA mini and Do!Aqua mini! Just went on Amazon and saw it.

I'll probably order both and just see which one provides the best flow.


----------



## RyRob (May 30, 2015)

Check out Cal Aqua Labs too. They are available on GLA's site.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Before you spend money on new pipes, can I ask what is happening in your tank that make you think you need better flow? What filter are you running?


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

RyRob said:


> Check out Cal Aqua Labs too. They are available on GLA's site.




I checked them out a few weeks ago and I believe they only carry larger sized 13mm or 17mm outflow pipes. I need a 10mm mini for my nano unfortunately. 

Thank you for the suggestions!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

I have had the DoAqua mini violet pipes & Ehiem 2211 setup in my 30 cube since October 2012. The outflow is placed in a front corner and the intake in placed in the adjacent rear corner. The tank circulation pattern can be influenced by your scraping & plantings but in my tank setup, no dead spots seem apparent. Hope that helps. Can't compare to "lily" outflow type cause all my glass pipe tanks only use the more directional "violet" or "jet" outflows. 
Googled the DoAqua, VIV & your Jardli mini violet sets. From the descriptions & pics, the outflow pipes appear quite similar. The DoAqua & VIV pipe sets look like the were manufactured & packaged by the same source. The Jardli pipe set based on price, may be made of a lower grade of glass. The DoAqua & VIV intakes are shaped w/ a bulbous slotted bottom. The Jardli intake has a straight sided slotted bottom. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMensch (Jul 2, 2017)

BeastMaster said:


> Can't compare to "lily" outflow type cause all my glass pipe tanks only use the more directional "violet" or "jet" outflows.


How did you like the jet outflow? I'm eager to try that style of outflow but am concerned it may be too directional and "thin" of a stream. Did it produce better flow than the violet?


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

MadMensch said:


> How did you like the jet outflow? I'm eager to try that style of outflow but am concerned it may be too directional and "thin" of a stream. Did it produce better flow than the violet?


the only difference i see between the violet and the jet is that the jet will produce a little more flow while the violet will let you prop it out of the water in order to produce that gargle. Thus, allowing for aeration.


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

I prefer the "violet" outflow because it promotes a downward force that encourages water flow @ the substrate level. The "jet" outflow was settled upon due to setup spacing restrictions (used the Ehiem supplied rigid tubing for a DoAqua 20C McIntosh computer case aquarium) or using a Ehiem compact powerhead in a Mini-S tank to provide water movement & dispersing CO2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

I also changed from ADA spin to a VIV mini violet a few months ago and so far so happy. Better coverage of flow than the Jet one too I assume. I have the 45P if that matters.


----------



## Lingwendil (Nov 16, 2012)

huhu89151734 said:


> I also changed from ADA spin to a VIV mini violet a few months ago and so far so happy. Better coverage of flow than the Jet one too I assume. I have the 45P if that matters.


How did you like the spin? I'm thinking of setting up a smaller tank and have been considering one of them or the clones.


----------

